
ELF Binaries on Linux: Executable and Linkable Format - giis
https://linux-audit.com/elf-binaries-on-linux-understanding-and-analysis/
======
rurban
He is just missing the new witchcraft compiler wcc, which can unlink exes into
shared libs, load those libs into your exe and inspect any function or
variable. And then link it back into an exe.
[https://github.com/endrazine/wcc](https://github.com/endrazine/wcc)

------
cvs268
I wrote an ELF parser in 100lines of C a few years ago. I was especially
interested in ELF extensions for ARM.
[http://infocenter.arm.com/help/topic/com.arm.doc.ihi0044f/IH...](http://infocenter.arm.com/help/topic/com.arm.doc.ihi0044f/IHI0044F_aaelf.pdf)

The exercise helped me more than what i could have achieved by reading any
number of docs. (Thanks to my Team Lead for suggesting i try this.)

The annotated version(~500lines with inline comments now) is up on github at
[https://github.com/TheCodeArtist/elf-
parser](https://github.com/TheCodeArtist/elf-parser)

IIRC, its a few minutes away from becoming a disassembler if anyone wants to
try...

------
legulere
I kind of wonder why there's no plain text executable format (for the header
stuff). Performance hardly should be a problem.

~~~
slezyr
> Performance hardly should be a problem.

Now.

Try to open any exe file and first thing you will see is MZ and "This program
cannot be run in DOS mode"

executable formats are as old as PCs

~~~
AnonymousPlanet
The history of computing goes back well beyond PCs. And at their introduction,
they were just amateur playgrounds. And yes, executable formats were made for
slower machines with less resources.

